# Osciloscopio USB de 5 Gigasamples [Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pico Technology lanza osciloscopio USB de 5 Gigasample por segundo *

El nuevo osciloscopio, *PicoScope*, de la serie *6000* trabajando por conexión USB ofrece una velocidad de “Sampleo” (Velocidad de muestreo) de 5 GS / s en tiempo real

Esto viene acompañado por un impresionante ancho de banda de 350 MHz. en los cuatro canales. 
El producto posee también un enorme “Buffer” de memoria capaz de almacenar a esa velocidad de muestreo sin igual hasta ahora en productos de este tipo de plataforma (Conexión USB + PC). 
La Serie 6000 PicoScope es el último producto de los 18 años de experiencia Pico Technology en el diseño de osciloscopios integrados a la PC.

Estos instrumentos de alto desempeño y características no habían logrado  tal ahorro de espacio físico.
Adeás de las especificaciones generales, el equipo incluye: Generador de funciones, Generador de onda arbitraria, Máscara para pruebas límite, Limitación de ancho de banda en cada canal, e impedancia de entrada conmutable 1 MOhm / 50 Ohm.
Además se suma la posibilidad de análisis del espectro, disparos avanzados y decodificación de serie que ya son características estándar de los osciloscopios de Pico USB. 

Los alcances: Puede conectarse a cualquier sistema Windows XP, Windows Vista o Windows 7 ordenador con interfaz USB 2.0.
Usted puede utilizar uno con un PC para ahorrar espacio en su mesa de trabajo, o conectarlo a un ordenador portátil para crear un instrumento portátil que es perfecto para el servicio de campo y demostraciones en sitio.
Las altas tasas de muestreo y anchos de banda de esta plataforma lo hacen ideal para los diseñadores de circuitos analógicos y/o digitales, los ingenieros de pruebas y los instaladores.
Si desea escribir su propia aplicación para controlar el ámbito de aplicación, el Pico proporciona un kit de desarrollo de software, como ejemplo de código, de forma gratuita. 

El precio orientativo para los osciloscopios de la serie PicoScope 6000  es de solo £ 3.000 para el modelo de 32 Megasample y £ 4.000 para el modelo de  1 Gigasample.
Los kits con sondas tienen un precio de £ 3.500 y £ 4.500, respectivamente.
Estos precios incluyen una garantía por cinco años que incluye piezas y mano de obra.

*Mas información:*


----------

